# Tap to hose connectors



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

I have searched (honest guys) but cannot find the thread which probably covers this. Will we need a hose connector like the one in the pictures (usually used to connect domestic mixer tap to garden hose), or just the usual motley collection of screw on/push on/push in connectors?

Also, I am sure someone mentioned needing a short strap of some kind to keep pressure on the "press" taps (rather than turn taps) at some Aires. Any particularly good suggestions for what works best?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Haven't come across the need for anything like your picture yet. All I have needed is a screw on connector (as per the usual garden hose type) and a rubber connector with a jubillee-type clip.
Bill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A selection of adapters is a good way to go, but I very much doubt if you will ever need one of those to connect to a Bourne or Aire tap.

Simple answer is one of those tapered rubber things that fit on the end of the hoses tuggers use to fill their water carriers. You will undoubtedly get wet as you hold it in place, but it would fit onto virtually any tap you will come across.

Like the one shown >> here <<

The other and simplest answer is to carry a watering can. Loads of us do, and although not so quick they "fit" every tap I have ever seen! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi 

You will need a couple of the screw on type connectors, I say a couple as you will leave one behind  

A couple of the hoselock connectors are also required for your hose. We use a standard garden hose on a reel (25m) as it allows us to fill whilst dumping waste water. Some say you should only use food grade hose but weve never had any issues with it. The hose gets replaced every 12-18 months. 

We also have a Heosafe water filler conection that replaces your water filler cap and prevents water from spilling everywhere and removes the need to hole the end of the hose or insert it into the tank neck. I have a 4" peice of hose on the inside of the Heosafe connector to allow the water to run into the tank without waste.

I also carry a set of mole grips for sites that have the brass connectors that allow tuggers to push a hose on as these can be difficult to remove.

Most of the push type taps are set against a solid background and you cant get a strap around them. However if you do get ones that you can a length of double sided velcro strap works well.

When filling I always park over the gray waste dump drain, connect the fresh water, blow through the hose (remove any stale water) and leave to fill. I then then empty the toilet cassette using grey if required to rinse. I then dump grey water. In between each stage I clean my hands with antibacterial gel.

Never use the hose supplied on site as you dont know what others have used it for (cleaning the toilet cassette etc)

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bubblehead said:


> Some say you should only use food grade hose but weve never had any issues with it. The hose gets replaced every 12-18 months. Andy


Hi Andy

Just to be cantankerous (_and because I have a sick dog finally sleeping on my knee and don't want to move - so I'm bored :roll: _) I wonder if you are wise to replace the hose as you do.

If the risk of nasties leaching out of the plastic is real (_we have never had a problem either_!) surely they would get into the water more while the hose was new, and after a while there would be no more to leach out.

I would say you are better off with an older hose, but always run water through it for 20 or 30 seconds before filling, just to ensure all the stale water is not only out, but washed out with fresh.

Just my opinion, and no facts to back it up. :roll:

Dave 

P.S. Nearly on topic! :roll:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Helgamobil said:


> I have searched (honest guys) but cannot find the thread which probably covers this. Will we need a hose connector like the one in the pictures (usually used to connect domestic mixer tap to garden hose), or just the usual motley collection of screw on/push on/push in connectors?
> 
> Also, I am sure someone mentioned needing a short strap of some kind to keep pressure on the "press" taps (rather than turn taps) at some Aires. Any particularly good suggestions for what works best?


Hi Mate
PM me your address and I will send you one that probally fits

Phill


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Bubblehead said:
> 
> 
> > Some say you should only use food grade hose but weve never had any issues with it. The hose gets replaced every 12-18 months. Andy
> ...


Dave

Hope your dog is up and about soon. Good point about the hose, I do it mainly because it looks scruffy after about a years use, might just jet wash it to death and save myself £25 

Andy


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> The other and simplest answer is to carry a watering can. Loads of us do, and although not so quick they "fit" every tap I have ever seen! :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


I came unstuck with the watering can approach this summer on the first Stelplatz that we used. The blurb on the services point said 90ltrs of water for 50c. Good enough I thought so in goes the money and I start wandering back and forth from tap to van with my can. Two trips and the water stopped!

I then realised that the sign actually means that 50c gives you a fixed time period, during which it should be possible to get 90ltr if the tap is on full flow all the time!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

philoaks said:


> I came unstuck with the watering can approach this summer on the first Stelplatz that we used. The blurb on the services point said 90ltrs of water for 50c. Good enough I thought so in goes the money and I start wandering back and forth from tap to van with my can. Two trips and the water stopped!
> 
> I then realised that the sign actually means that 50c gives you a fixed time period, during which it should be possible to get 90ltr if the tap is on full flow all the time!


Got the Tee Shirt! :wink: 

I nearly mentioned this before, but I have only ever come across one of those so I thought they must be quite rare.

The one I found didn't have a tap - just an outlet nozzle. I wasn't the first to be caught either, judging by the small lake around the area, which I did wonder about as I approached!! :roll:

Dave


----------

